# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  الزواج المبكر .إيجابي ام سلبي

## صالح 48

الزواج المبكر
هل هو إيجابي ام سلبي و لماذا
هذا هو كل الموضوع
********************************
*و جهة نظري:*
ارى ان الزواج المبكر سلبياته اكثر من إيجابياته  :wink: 
و ذلك
* 
للاسباب المعيشية الصعبة فإن الشاب لو تزوج بسن مبكرة فمن المؤكد انه لم يؤمن بعد مورد رزق ثابت و دائم
مما يؤدي الى الدخول في مغامرة لا يعرف مصيرها
*
عدم الوعي الموجود عند الشباب فإن شباب اليوم تراهم بلغوا الـ20 او اكثر لكنهم ما زالوا متهورين و غير قادرين على تحمل المسؤلية
*
اسباب اخرى كثيرة سأذكرها بعد ان أرى وجهات نظركم

علما انه اقصد بالمبكر ان الشاب اقل من 22 و البنت اقل من 18.
و السلام

----------


## أحلى واحد

أوافقك الرأي أخوي 


ووجهة نظر رائعة نفس ياللي بفكر فيها


يعني صحيح ان الشاب والفتاة يصبحو في حالة استقرار نفسي لكن من جهة دون الأخرى



تصبح الهموم اكبر لكلا الطرفين زائدا هموم الدراسة للشاب وربما لكلاهما      


هاي وجهة نظري....


 :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:

----------


## نور الهدى

هلا فيك خيي الاسلام الحقيقي 

يعتمد نجاح اي زواج اذا كان مبكر او متاخر على نضج فهم وتفكير ومدى وعي الزوجين 


اذا كان  الشاب واعي وعارف ومقدر المسئوليه الي راح يتحملها بعد الزواج  ,, ومخلي في باله ان الحياة الزوجية ما بتكون كلها ميسرة وراح تواجهه تحديات الحياة وصعوباتها 

واذا اختار البنت الي يكون تفكيرها مثل تفكيره وتقدر المسئولية وواعيه 

فالنجاح بيكون حليفهم 

ام اذا كان فاهم الشاب والبنت ان الزواج فقط للتلبية الغريزه الجنسية ,وللتحرر من تحكم الاهل ,, وللطلعات والسهرات  فالفشل نتيجه حتمية بعد اشهر قليلة من الزواج

من رأيي السن المناسبة لزواج البنت تبدأ من 18 سنة 

والشاب يكون فوق العشرين 

الحاله صعبه حاليا والظروف المعيشية كل ما لها تزيد صعوبتها 

اذا قدر الشاب لما يوصل عمره 25 يتزوج هذا فوق الزين بعد


حاليا نحتاج اكثر شي للوعي وترسيخ الدين حتى نستطيع النجاة من الفتن الدنيوية المحيطة بنا 

لكن بزواج المبكر 

لا اعتقد 

فشبابنا وبناتنا رغم انتشار وسائل التثقيف وسهولة التعلم الا ان نسبة كبيرة منهم يفكر بطريقة لحضية فقط ( اقصد فيها يفكر للحضة الي عايشنها ولا يتعدى تفكيره لهذا الحد ) 

قبل كنت اؤيد الزواج المبكر لكن بعد الملاحظة على حالات الزواج المبكر الي نشوفها والمستوى الي وصل اليه شبابنا وبناتنا وطريقة التفكير الغريبة الي ماشين عليها 

غيرت رايي

----------


## صالح 48

أخي ( أحلى واحد) شكرا لك على مرورك 

أختي ( نور الهدى )




> يعتمد نجاح اي زواج اذا كان مبكر او متاخر على نضج فهم وتفكير ومدى وعي الزوجين 
> 
> 
> اذا كان الشاب واعي وعارف ومقدر المسئوليه الي راح يتحملها بعد الزواج ,, ومخلي في باله ان الحياة الزوجية ما بتكون كلها ميسرة وراح تواجهه تحديات الحياة وصعوباتها 
> 
> واذا اختار البنت الي يكون تفكيرها مثل تفكيره وتقدر المسئولية وواعيه 
> 
> فالنجاح بيكون حليفهم 
> 
> ام اذا كان فاهم الشاب والبنت ان الزواج فقط للتلبية الغريزه الجنسية ,وللتحرر من تحكم الاهل ,, وللطلعات والسهرات فالفشل نتيجه حتمية بعد اشهر قليلة من الزواج



عين الصواب و كلام منطقي جدا
هذا الكلام هو عينه ما مررت به
فقد مررت بتجربة صعبة من هذا القبيل سأذكرها بالوقت المناسب لكي تستفيدو من تجربتي الشخصية
لكني منتظر لآرائكم 
و السلام

----------


## بقايا انسان

السلام عليكم
أضم صوتي مع 
الأخت نور الهذى

فهي وضعت الجواب بأكمله

شاكر لك أخي الطرح الرائع 

وبالفعل
هذا مايدور في مجتمعنا  الحاظر
تقبل مروري
تحياتي
بقايا إنسان
دمت بخير

----------


## صالح 48

جميل جدا 
جميعكم أيد ما كتبته 
لكن <<<<<<<<<<<
البعض يتبنى وجه نظر مختلفة و يقول:
" نحن في عصر كثر فيه الفساد ، تمر في الشارع فترى ما يشيب الرأس منه (في لبنان مثلا )
فليتزوج الرجل باكرا لكي يصون نفسه من الحرام
و اما للوضع المالي فقد ورد انه من ترك الزواج مخافة الفقر فقد اساء الظن بالله 
و اما للوعى فإن الإيام تعلمه و التجارب تفهمه !!!"
________________________________________
تغير الكلام هنا أليس كذلك 
هل توافقون الطرح الثاني و لماذا

----------


## مجرد صدفة

> نحن في عصر كثر فيه الفساد ، تمر في الشارع فترى ما يشيب الرأس منه (في لبنان مثلا )
> فليتزوج الرجل باكرا لكي يصون نفسه من الحرام
> و اما للوضع المالي فقد ورد انه من ترك الزواج مخافة الفقر فقد اساء الظن بالله





أحبتي دمتم في رخاء من المولى
المسألة ليست مسألة أقتصادية بحتة ولكنها مسألة أسرة تحتاج القدوة وتحتاج المربي والمربية وهنا بيت القصيد ، كيف لى أن أهب التجربة والخلق والرؤى الثاقبة لـ أطفالي وأنا أفتقد هذا الشيء وفاقد الشي لا يعطية ...

قد يحتج الكثيرون بأن الزواج المبكر فية حفظ للنفس ولكن أن كان فيه ضياع للبنة من لبنات المجتمع وأخراج أغصان غير يانعة مترددة لأنها لم تسقى بماء معين ...

سأعود لهذا المتصفح فطبيعة الطرح جميل وأسلوبة رائع فلصاحبة كل الود

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الموضوع رائع جدا 
وطريقة طرحه اروع

انا لا أأيد  الزواج المبكر للأسباب التي ذكرت
وفي الغالب الفشل حليف ذلك الزواج وان استمر فقطافه 
غير يانع وغير ناضج على الأغلب
لسى العمر قدامهم بدري عليهم خلي يشوفوا التجارب 
خل يوعوا الى الدنيا 
صحيح الحياة الزوجية تأتي مع الممارسة والخوض فيها 
لكن في قواعد معينة يجب السير فيها لتدوم الحياة برغدها

واما عن كلامك الثاني 

يمكن يكون فيه شيء من الصحة لكن لا أ أيده
صحيح فيه حصانه للشاب والبنت بعد
لكن الزواج مو لعبة عشان ولدي لا ينحرف اقوم ازوجه 
وهو ما عنده من مقومات الزواج ولا شيء
شنو النتيجة ؟؟؟
الأب قدوة فكيف بأبن العشرين ان يكون اب وهو لم يدخل معمعة الحياة
غالبا وليس دائما ابن العشرين متهور ........
لسه ما أخذ من الدروس والعبر ووو
فكيف به تراه قدوة لشباب المستقبل 

وكذا تلك الأم لا زالت تبحث عن كيانها 
لم تدرك الى الآن معنى ربة بيت
وما هي الأمومة القدوة
عن نفسي ما يعجبني مثل هالزواج 

المبكر

----------


## نور الهدى

> أحبتي دمتم في رخاء من المولى
> المسألة ليست مسألة أقتصادية بحتة ولكنها مسألة أسرة تحتاج القدوة وتحتاج المربي والمربية وهنا بيت القصيد ، كيف لى أن أهب التجربة والخلق والرؤى الثاقبة لـ أطفالي وأنا أفتقد هذا الشيء وفاقد الشي لا يعطية ...
> 
> قد يحتج الكثيرون بأن الزواج المبكر فية حفظ للنفس ولكن أن كان فيه ضياع للبنة من لبنات المجتمع وأخراج أغصان غير يانعة مترددة لأنها لم تسقى بماء معين ...



مع الاخ مجرد صدفه فيما قاله 

ومعك في ان 

الزواج المبكر  حصانه للشاب والبنت ضد المغريات المحيطة بنا  

ولكن 

قبل كانت البنت طموحها في تكوين الاسرة وتسخر كل طاقتها في اسعاد زوجها وتربية ابنائها , وتعطي كل ما لديها للاسرتها 


الان البنت تهتم اولا بدراستها , ويكون طموحها اكمال الدراسة والحصول على وظيفة , والزواج اخر الطموح عندها  

و تحت سن 18 يعتبرها المجتمع وتربى على اساس انها لسه صغيرة وقلي بيضة ما تعرف فشلون تكون اسرة وتكون مسئوله عن ابناء 

فتكثر المشاكل , ويتدخل الاهل بينهم بعتبارهم صغار في السن ولا يفقهون في الحياة شي , فتنقلب الموازين وقتها 

والان قليل تحصل على  شاب تحت العشرين  فاهم لخطوة الزواج و يفكر بشكل عملي ومسئول , ويكون على قدر مسئولية الزواج 


الزواج مسئولية

----------


## صالح 48

السلام عليك أخوتي 
آجركم الله على تعليقاتكم المميزة
لكن لفت نظري عبارة للأخت (نور الهدى )




> ويتدخل الاهل بينهم بعتبارهم صغار في السن ولا يفقهون في الحياة شي , فتنقلب الموازين وقتها



عندما طرحْتُ الموضوع قلت انه هناك سلبيات أخرى للزواج المبكر
لكني لم اذكرها
لكن الأخت نور الهدى تعرضت لاهم نقطة من سلبيات الزواج المبكر و هي :
تدخل الأهل،
البعض يقول ان تدخل الاهل (حتى في غير الزواج المبكر) ضروري لكي يرشدوا ابنائهم 
و البعض الآخر يقول انه يؤدي الى فشل الزواج و يؤدي الى المشاكل
كيف تقراء الموضوع من وجه نظرك
و هل لو إفترضنا انه  تم زواج مبكر ، هل تؤيد تدخل الأهل و لماذا
و للكلام تتمة
و السلام عليكم

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

تدخل الاهل بين الزوجين مطلوب في حالات ومرفوض بحالات اخرى 


ربما تغيب عن الزوجين مسئلة ما اثناء اتخاذ قرار ,, ويلاحظ الاهل ذلك  فيستدعي تدخلهم حتى لا يقعان في لا يحمد عقباه 

ولكن ان يتدخل الاهل في كل صغيرة وكبيرة ومن غير داعي هذا مرفوض مرفوض مرفوض 

حتى وان كانو على خطأ في مسئلة ليست بالخطيرة فدعهما يخطأون ويتعملون وسوف يتجاوزون الامر 

النصيحه مطلوبه وضرورية لهما , لكن ليس  التدخل  فاثره سلبي ,, فالزوجة لا تحب تدخل اهل زوجها في كل شي وتحب تكون مستقله وتكون قرارات زوجها مستقله عن اهله , والزوج لا يحب تدخل اهل الزوجه في علاقته بزوجته ويحب ان تكون زوجته كما يحب وليس كما يحب اهلها ان تكون فهي الان زوجته ولهم مملكتهم الخاصة وهما المسئولان عنها

----------


## Abert Sapeel

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**الزواج بجميع صوره ( المبكر ، والسن الاعتيادي ، والأكبر من الاعتيادي) كسائر الأمور الحياتية ، به سلية وإيجابية**ولا يمكننا القول بأن الزواج المبكر .. سلبي % ، والزواج الاعتيادي ايجابي %**نجد من تزوج في سن مبكرة (شباب وفتيات) وعرفوا كيف يتصرفون في حياتهم ويعيشون في سعادة وهناء وبدون مشاكل تذكر**بينما هناك من تزوج في السن الاعتيادي وأكبر ، وحصلت لهم مشاكل لا حصر لها ولا عد ، والبعض انهوا حياتهم الزوجية بأبغض الحلال (الطلاق)**يعني المسألة لا تعتمد لا على سن وعمر المتزوج ، بل على عقل وتفكير الزوجين ، وكيفية تعاملهما وتفاهمهما معاً**(الذي يتحكم في تصرفات الإنسان هو فكر الإنسان ورجاحة عقله ، لا صغر وكبر عمره)**وخير مثال للزواج المبكر السيدة الزهراء عليها السلام ، فهي عليها السلام تزوجت في السن التاسعة أو العاشرة من عمرها ، وكانت خير مثال للمرأة المسلمة في إدارة بيتها وتربية أبناءها عليهم السلام**وكذلك أجدادنا وآباؤنا كانوا يتزوجون في سن مبكرة ، وعاشوا في سبات ونبات وخلفوا صبيان وبنات :)**مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير للأخ* *Real Islam**لطرحه المميز**مع تحياتي*

----------


## صالح 48

إعادة لمشاركة الأخت النورس الحزين 




> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *الزواج بجميع صوره ( المبكر ، والسن الاعتيادي ، والأكبر من الاعتيادي) كسائر الأمور الحياتية ، به سلية وإيجابية*
> *ولا يمكننا القول بأن الزواج المبكر .. سلبي % ، والزواج الاعتيادي ايجابي %*
> *نجد من تزوج في سن مبكرة (شباب وفتيات) وعرفوا كيف يتصرفون في حياتهم ويعيشون في سعادة وهناء وبدون مشاكل تذكر*
> *بينما هناك من تزوج في السن الاعتيادي وأكبر ، وحصلت لهم مشاكل لا حصر لها ولا عد ، والبعض انهوا حياتهم الزوجية بأبغض الحلال (الطلاق)*
> *يعني المسألة لا تعتمد لا على سن وعمر المتزوج ، بل على عقل وتفكير الزوجين ، وكيفية تعاملهما وتفاهمهما معاً*
> *(الذي يتحكم في تصرفات الإنسان هو فكر الإنسان ورجاحة عقله ، لا صغر وكبر عمره)*
> *وخير مثال للزواج المبكر السيدة الزهراء عليها السلام ، فهي عليها السلام تزوجت في السن التاسعة أو العاشرة من عمرها ، وكانت خير مثال للمرأة المسلمة في إدارة بيتها وتربية أبناءها عليهم السلام*
> *وكذلك أجدادنا وآباؤنا كانوا يتزوجون في سن مبكرة ، وعاشوا في سبات ونبات وخلفوا صبيان وبنات :)*
> ...



 
امممممممممممممممم
تغير الكلام كليا الآن
لم تعد القضية قضية زواج مبكر او غير مبكر
أصبحت قضية ( الوعي ) الذي إن وجد عند *الطرفين معا* يؤدي الى إنجاح الزواج سواء كان مبكر ام لا 
و إن فُقِد يؤدي الى إفشال الزواج
============
لكن >>>>>>>
نحن في زمن لا نستطيع ان نقيس السيدة الزهراء (ع) أو أجدادنا عليه!
لماذا؟؟
لانه و بكل بساطة ، لقد تغير الزمن و تغيرت معه طريقة التفكير عند البشر.
أختي أريد ان اسألك سؤال :
هل يوجد في هذا الزمن زواج مبكر ناجح؟
و هل يوجد في هذا الزمن من هم اقل من 20 للشباب و اقل من 18 للبنات و عندهم الوعي الكافي لتحمل مسؤلية البيت و الاسرة ؟
انا أقول انه من اندر النوادر ان تجد شابا او بنتا في هذا العمر و عندهم الوعي المطلوب
قد نجد لكن قليل جدا جدا جدا 
+
+
قد يقول البعض انه يوجد حالة ينجح بها الزواج المبكر :
و هي لو كان والد الشاب متمول (غني)
فيطلبون له بنت عمه ، 
و لا تعارض إذا تدخل الأهل لانهم كلهم من بيت واحد 
ما رايكم هل ينجح هكذا زواج ؟
_________________________________________
و ماذا تجيبون لو قال لك ابنك و عمره مثلا 17 عام:
انا الآن بين خيارين إما ان أعصي الله او أتزوج بنتا ( صغيرة و غير واعية طبعا )
فهل أعصي الله كي لا اتزوج باكرا ؟
و يتابع القول:كلا، اتزوج باكرا و اتوكل على الله لكي ينجح هذا الزواج !!!!!!!
ماذا تقولون
و ما التوفيق إلا من عند الله

----------


## Abert Sapeel

> تغير الكلام كليا الآن
> لم تعد القضية قضية زواج مبكر او غير مبكر
> أصبحت قضية ( الوعي ) الذي إن وجد عند *الطرفين معا* يؤدي الى إنجاح الزواج سواء كان مبكر ام لا 
> و إن فُقِد يؤدي الى إفشال الزواج



*الأخ الفاضل : Real Islam**وإن تغير الكلام ، لكن لم يتغير مسار الحوار في الموضوع* *وإنما اختلفت الآراء ووجهات النظر* *فإني أدليت برأيي ، ووجهة نظري في الموضوع المطروح ، وما قلته لم يأتي من فراغ ؛؛* *بل من تجارب عايشتها في الحياة أي إنه واقع معاش*  




> نحن في زمن لا نستطيع ان نقيس السيدة الزهراء (ع) أو أجدادنا عليه!
> لماذا؟؟
> لانه و بكل بساطة ، لقد تغير الزمن و تغيرت معه طريقة التفكير عند البشر



*أخي الفاضل* *كيف لا نقيس حياتنا بالزهراء عليها السلام ، وهي القدوة لنا ؟**صحيح لا نستطيع أن نصل لعظمتها ومكانتها ، لكنها سلام الله عليها نبراس ينير طريقنا ، ويجب علينا أن نسير على خطاها وننتهج نهجها ونهج أبيها وبعلها وبينها عليهم السلام ، وإن اختلفت الأزمان والعصور ، فالمفروض أن يتغير عقل الإنسان وفكره للأحسن*  




> هل يوجد في هذا الزمن زواج مبكر ناجح؟



*نعم ؛؛ ولا أقولها هكذا جزافا .. إنما من واقع معاش (اخوتي الشباب ، بعض من أقاربنا الشباب تزوجوا بعمر يقارب ( 20، 21، 22) سنة ونجحوا في حياتهم الزوجية ، بعضهم كان بمساعدة الأهل لهم (ماديا) لحين ما تمكنوا من إكمال دراستهم ، والبعض الآخر من البداية اعتمدوا على الله وعلى أنفسهم وكفاحوا وشقوا طريق حياتهم* *وبرأيي إننا في عصر التطور والعلم والوعي الفكري أكثر من ذي قبل ، وأيضا عصرنا هذا عصر كثر فيه الفساد فالزواج المبكر يكون حصانة للشباب والفتيات من الوقوع في الرذيلة* *&&&&* *وكلي عجب قولك ، بأنه لا نستطيع قياس حياتنا بحياة الزهراء عليها السلام* *وما كثرة المشاكل في حياتنا إلا بسبب الابتعاد عن خط ونهج أهل البيت عليهم السلام* 



> عمره مثلا 17 عام:



*الز**واج المبكر لا نعني به ذو 17 عام ، لأن هذا يعتبر حدث ونشىء ، وليس أهلا للزواج* *الزواج المبكر ما بين السن العشرين والثاني والعشرين* *ولا تقولوا إني غيرت رأيي .. فحديثي من البداية كان عن الزواج المبكر في السن العشرين وما يقاربها ، وليس الحدث المراهق* *ذو 17 عام**أقول قولي هذا وأختم الآن ، وقد تدعوني الظروف للعودة مرة أخرى* *مع الشكر الجزيل لكم ولسعة صدركم  للحوار* *مع تحياتي*

----------


## يوم سعيد

بسمه تعالى

لكل زمان رجال ولكل مقام مقال ، والزواج المبكر كان ظاهرة انتشرت في زمن ما وكان له مؤيديه وأنصاره وقد قوبل بالتصفيق الحار نظراً لأن العهد الذي تحقق فيه كان يحمل عقلية وظروف ووضع يختلف عما هو عليه هذا الزمان العصيب ولذلك لاقى هذا الزواج نجاحاً عريضاً ولم تكن له سلبيات أو عيوب حتى يحارب أو يفشل ، أما الآن فالزواج المبكر ليس له نفس المساحة حتى ينجح ذلك النجاح المتوقع وليس باستطاعتنا أن نقيس على ذلك الزمان الفائت فلكل زمان - كما أسلفت - دولة ورجال وليس شرطاً أن ينجح في وقتنا الحاضر لأن تجربته لاقت قبول في الماضي ، وإن كان ولابد فالسن المبكر لنجاح هذا الزواج - في نظري - يجب أن يكون من طرف واحد وهو الفتاة ، فالفتاة وإن تزوجت وهي في عمر مادون الثمانية عشر فباستطاعة الزوج أن يحقق للزواج بعض شروط النجاح لأن البيت الزوجي يرتكز على عدة عوامل أهمها السيولة المادية والقدرة الإدارية والثقافية ، فلو عملنا مقارنة بين المال والوعي في زماننا الحاضر وذلك الزمن الماضي نلاحظ فرقاً كبيراً فالشاب آنذاك يتزوج وحاله المادي معتدل فهو يعتمد على والده في النفقات والمصاريف ويعيش مع زوجته في كنف والديه ولا يحمل من النضج الفكري ذلك الكثير فهو يعيش يومه ورزق الغد متروك لليوم الآخر وهكذا عاشوا شبابنا في الماضي - أقصد أجدادنا - بينما هذا الجيل وأعني الشباب وأخص بالذكر الرجال فهم يعيشون على صفيح تنور ساخن لشدة الغلاء وشح الوظائف واختلاف الوعي وتنوع الثقافة والنظرة تلونت بما تلوّنت عليه الحضارة الراهنة وصار فتح البيت يتوقف على المال زائداً الفكر الواعي ولا ينجح الزواج بنوعيه المبكر والمتأخر ما لم يتحقق الأثنان من هذين الشرطين وإن أي إخلال بواحد منهما يصبح الزواج مهدداً بالفشل 0
يتوقف - كما قلت مسبقاً - الزواج المبكر على عمر الشاب فهو الأساس في نجاح الزواج المبكر ولا يهم إن كانت الفتاة شابة فسن البلوغ لدى الفتاة وجاهزيتها وأهليتها للزواج تبدأ علاماتها منذ سن مبكرة وتصبح جاهزة للزواج بكل معانيه منذ وقت مبكر وربما الوعي لديها يصبح أكثر توهجاً منه عليه لدى الشاب وهذا تحدث عنه علماء الاجتماع وليس أنا ولذلك بإمكان الشباب أن ينتظر قليلاً ريثما يجهز نفسه من كل النواحي ومن ثم يتزوج ما شاء له من الفتيات أصغرهن وأوسطهن وأكبرهن فلا يمنع الفتاة حينها أن تتزوج وهي صغيرة طالما زوجها سيؤمن لها كل ما تريد من فرص النجاح فوعي الشباب الذي تطرقت إليه ربما يتيح للفتاة فرصة إكمال الدراسة والإستمرار والتواصل لحد أعتاب الجامعة وقد تعزز السيولة المادية فرص نجاح واستقرار الزواج والوصول به إلى النجاح من توفير خادمة وسكن وجميع التسهيلات الممكنة والمساعدة للنهوض بنجاحه 0
خلاصة الكلام هو إنني أرفض الزواج المبكر للشاب لأنه لا زال فقيراً إلى مقومات الزواج من حيث كثير من النواحي بينما نجاح الزواج المبكر وتأييدي له أراه من صالح الفتاة وأنصحها بالقبول به والموافقة عليه خصوصاً إذا جاءها من ترضى بخلقه ودينه وكذلك لا تنسى الكفاءة المادية والفكرية إضافة إلى الشرطين السابقين ( الدين والأخلاق ) أي يعني من ذلك أن هناك أربعة شروط وكلهم شروط أساسية دون تفريق وإن كنت أدقق كثيراً في الأوليين وهما ( الدين والأخلاق ) فهما ما أمر بهما الدين الإسلامي كضرورة مهمة لإنجاح الزواج 0
يطول الحديث ويبقى الموضوع محوراً متناقلاً بين العديد من وجهات النظر وقد لا تتفق الآراء وتتباين مواقفهما حسب نظر كل واحد بينما هناك لا شك حلول ناجحة قد تحقق نجاحاً نسبياً إذا توفرت بعض القواعد المتينة لإنجاح الزواج المبكر وقد تفشل هذه القواعد إذا ما تعرضت لبعض العناصر السقيمة تهدده بالسقوط بعد فترة قصيرة 0
تحياتي 
قد أوفق للمشاركة مجدداً ،،،
بقلم/ يوم سعيد

----------


## صالح 48

السلام عليكي أختي النورس الحزين
انا لم اقصد و العياذ بالله ان اقلل من قدر السيدة الزهراء (ع) فهي بنت النبي(ص) الذي لنا فيه اسوة حسنة و هي من اشرف الخلق،
انما قصدت انه لا يمكننا ان نقيس انفسنا على السيدة الزهراء (ع) فقط بموضوع انها تزوجت بسن مبكرة كما قلتي





> *فهي عليها السلام تزوجت في السن التاسعة أو العاشرة من عمرها*



هذا ما قصدت انه لا نستطيع ان نقيس انفسنا عليه،لانه تغير الزمن.
اختي بالله عليك لو طلب شخص ما يد ابنتك ليتزوجها و هي في العاشرة من عمرها هل تزوجينها؟و قال لك انه يريد ان تقتضي ابنتك بالسيدة الزهراء (ع) فزوجيها بسن العاشرة.
طبعا لا و الف لا ، و يكون جوابك انها غير واعية و غير قادرة على تحمل المسؤلية، 
هذا هو ما قصدته من اننا لا نستطيع ان نقيس انفسنا على السيدة الزهراء(ع)
______________________________________
و اتمنى لاخوتك الحياة السعيدة 
و هنيئا لهم 
فانا قلت بعد ان طرحت انه هل يوجد زواج مبكر ناحج ،ذكرت انه 
بلى  يوجد زيجات مبكرة ناجحة لكنها قليلة  
و اخوتك ممن نجحوا في الزواج المبكر 
______________________________________
و بالنسبة للشخص الذي عمرة 17 عام  فهي قصة حقيقية
لشخص وضع اهله بهذا الموقف و قد تصرف اهله ...و القصة طويلة>>>ممكن ان اذكرها لاحقا
لكني اريد ان ارى موقفكم كأهل لو تعرضتم لمثل هذا الموقف

و ما التوفيق إلا من عند الله
و السلام عليكم

----------


## صالح 48

مشرفنا العزيز يوم سعيد
كانت خلاصة مشاركتك انه لا تؤيد الزواج المبكر للشباب و قدمت ادلة مقنعة على ذلك
لكن؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛
هل افهم من مشاركتك انك تويد انه عندما يتقدم للبنت الكفؤ الشرعي لها،نزوجها و إن لم تكن واعية و قادرة على تحمل المسولية؟؟!!
________________________________________
وجه نظري تقول انه كل زواج ناجح لا بد ان يتوفر في كلا الطرفين الوعي و الإدراك 
و فهمت منك انه يكفي الإدراك و الوعي فقط عند الشباب و لا يشترط عند البنت.
لن اعلق على هذا القول لانه ربما لم افهم قصدك جيدا 
نرجو منك التوضيح
و دمتم برعاية الله

----------


## يوم سعيد

> هل افهم من مشاركتك انك تويد انه عندما يتقدم للبنت الكفؤ الشرعي لها،نزوجها و إن لم تكن واعية و قادرة على تحمل المسولية؟؟!!




أخي العزيز/ إسلام حقيقي
يشرفني أن أتلقى ردّك الطيب فيزيدني رغبة بالالتحاق بركب النقاش مرة أخرى وأعتقد إنك قرأت تعليقي جيداً بحيث إنه لم يغب عن بالك إنني لم أفوّت شيئاً يقول إنه ليس من الضروري أن يكون هناك تكافؤ وتوافق فكري بين الزوجين في حالة الزواج المبكر وقد ألمحت إنه يفترض أن يكون الوعي حاضراً - على الأقل - لدى الشاب المتقدم للزواج فوجود الوعي والادراك والثقافة الزوجية لديه يكفي بمكان يجعل الزواج ناجحاً وأن يسير وفق طريقة متوازنة بعض الشيء طالما ستكون دفة الإدارة بيد الشاب المتمكن فكرياً وإدارياً ومادياً في بادئ الأمر ، ولو كنت أنا بنتاً أو لديّ بنتاً في عمر الستة عشرة أو أقل من ذلك لما ترددت بالموافقة على شاب يتمتع بمثل هذه المزايا لإنني وببساطة سأطمئن على نفسي وسأوفق أن أكون زوجة تحاول أن تتعلم على يد زوجها أساسيات ومبادئ وفنون الزواج بطريقة تجعلني أتطور فكرياً وأزداد وعياً وثقافة ، فلا زال الحديث يدور حول إن الزوجة المتعلمة تتلقى تربيتها في بيئتان مختلفتان إحداهما في بيت والدها والبيئة التعليمية الأخرى تتلقاها في بيت زوجها وهذا يؤكد إن الزوجة تحتاج لتعي حقيقة الأشياء من حولها إلى زوج متفهم وواعي ومتعلم وقادر على إدارة الزوجة وعشها الزوجي بطريقة تخلق التجانس والتوافق والتكافؤ بين الأثنين لتحقيق حياة زوجية مستقرة 0
لا زلت متمسك بفكرة إنه ليس مهماً أن يكون هناك تكافؤ ثقافي وفكري بين الزوجين ولا لزاما أن تحظى بزوجة متكاملة ومتمكنة فهماً ودراية على صغر سنها لإن هناك في المقابل رجل يحمل حصيلة كافية من العلوم الزوجية تؤهله أن يلقن الزوجة دروساً فنية في الحياة بحيث يحصل على زوجة قادرة على الإدارة واستلام زمام الأمور في حياتها الزوجية ، ثم لا أنسى أن أضيف شيئاً وهو إن فتياتنا العزيزات هذه الأيام لا يبلغن مثل هذا العمر - وأقصد عمر الستة عشر أو أقل أو أكثر من ذلك - إلا وهم على درجة عالية من الوعي والفهم والنضوج لإننا نعيش مرحلة الطفرة الثقافية وجميع النواحي التثقيفية متوفرة ومتاحة بحيث لا تعجز الفتاة أن تتفهم وتتعلم وتتحصل على علوم الحياة الزوجية من أي إناء أو وعاء أرادت فلا مخافة على الفتاة أن تدخل قفص الزوجية فهي مؤهلة جزئياً إن لم تكن كلياً لأن تعيش كزوجة بين أحضان زوج هو الآخر قادر على تحقيق ما من شأنه الإستقرار الزوجي !!
أريد أن أضيف شيئاً وأعذر لي إطالتي أخي الكريم ، فالبنت التي توفق بزوج جاهز مادياً ومقتدر من جميع النواحي فكرياً وعلمياً وثقافياً ودينياً وأخلاقياً سيوفر الكثير من العناء وأعتقد إن الوعي الذي يتمتع به الشباب وتفهمه وعمق نظره وحكمته سوف تساعده في صنع زوجة ناجحة إذا تعامل مع مجريات الأمور بطريقة متزنة غير محبطة له ولشريكة حياته لأنه يعلم إن هذه الفتاة لا زالت في بداية طريقها وحتى تنجح معه كزوجة عليه أن يوليها كافة الرعاية والاهتمام والاحترام وأن يحافظ عليها جيداً كي تتعاون معه وتستجيب لكل أطباعه وأفكاره وطلباته ورغباته وحياته الخاصة حتى تسير الأمور كما يشتهي الأثنان 0

هذا ما أردت إضافته وأتمنى إنني حققت لك ما كنت تتستفهم عنه 0
تحياتي
بقلم/ يوم سعيد

----------


## صالح 48

السلام عليكم أخي يوم سعيد
انت لا زلت متمسك بفكرة إنه ليس مهماً أن يكون هناك تكافؤ ثقافي وفكري بين الزوجين ولا لزاما أن تحظى بزوجة متكاملة ومتمكنة فهماً ودراية على صغر سنها 

انت متمسك بهذه الفكرة ، و هي جميلة على المستوى النظري
اما على المستوى العملي و على أرض الواقع لا افهم كيف تستطيع الزوجة ان تعيش الحياة المتكاملة مع زوجها و هي لا تملك إدراك عن مسؤلية الزواج و خطورة تكوين الأسرة ، 
أنت قلت انه: تتعلم و تدرك المسؤلية في كنف زوجها ، 
فأقول هل مضمون نجاح هكذا تعليم ؛ و لنفترض انه لم يستطع ان يعلمها او هي لم تتعلم منه ألن يكون هذا الزواج في خطر ؟
________________________________________
 ثانيا أخي ،
علينا ان نحدد مفهوم الوعي و الإدراك الذي يجب توفره عند الشاب،
ما هو هذا الإدراك و ما هي أبعاده 
أرجو ان تحدد لي مفهوم الإدراك الذي تقصدة و تدعي انه يكفي في انجاح الزواج 
منتظراً التحديد لمفهوم الإدراك المطلوب 
و دمتم بعناية المولي

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد


نعم قد يكفي ان يكون الشاب على فهم ومدرك وواعي لمسئولية الزواج والحياة وتكون لديه الصبر لتعليم وتفهيم زوجته ما تحتاج له من معرفه 

لكن ليس في كل الاوضاع 

فالبنات ليس نوع واحد 

هناك انواع , ويحملون فكر يختلف من بنت الى اخرى 

والتربية اليها دور في صياغه شخصية البنت وطريقة تفكيرها

----------


## صالح 48

السلام عليكم أخوتي 
كما قالت  الأخت نور الهدى 
التربية من الاهل تلعب الدور الرئيسي في نمو البنت و ادراكها
_______________________________________
و الخلاصة الى استفدتها من هذا الحوار الهادئ هي:
انه العمر ليس معيار لنجاح الزواج و عدمه  بل المعيار  الرئيسي
هو توفر الإمكانات  الفكرية و المادية للشاب 
و توفر التربية السليمة للبنت في بيت اهلها
وهذه الخلاصة التى استفدت منها في نهاية هذا الحوار
و الى حوار آخر
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

----------


## يوم سعيد

بسمه تعالى
يسرني أن أعود مجدداً للمشاركة وفي هذه المرة أحب أن أوضح شيئاً ضرورياً وهو حال فتياتنا وبناتنا حفظهم الله من كل مكروه حيث تعاني فتاة هذا الزمن من الكسل العملي وتفتقر إلى الطاقة العملية وإلى الخبرة والممارسة !! كيف ذلك يا أخي ؟؟ أجيب بالنيابة عن نفسي !! أعتقد واعتقادي 80% أي بتقدير جيد جداً أن نسبة كبيرة من الفتيات لا يعرفون الطبخ ولا يحملون ثقافة التربية والأمومة رغم أن هذه الميزة مخبوءة في قلب كل أنثى ولكنها خامدة ونائمة وتحتاج إلى الإستيقاظ ولكنها تبقى في حالة ساكنة دون نشاط لماذا ؟ لأن الفتاة مشغولة بأشياء أخرى لا تمت بصلة إلى المسؤولية الزوجية وما يتبعها من وظائف ومهام !! فتياتنا يا أخي إسلام حقيقي قاصرون ومقصرون في هذا الجانب وضعيفي الإدراك روبما تحمل من الخبرة العملية ما يجعلها تحضر أو تعد كأساً من الشاهي أو كوباً من القهوة 3×1 المعدة مسبقاً ولا تكلفها عناءاً غير صب الماء على الباجيللا عفواً صب الماء على القهوة بدون أتعاب تذكر !! فما بالك بإعداد الغذاء بجميع أنواعها وكبساتها ولحومها وشحومها المكرونة بالبشاميل وغيرها من الوجبات والأصناف الغذائية التي تصلح تارة للعشاء وتارة للغذاء وحدث ولا حرج !! فالدراسة بالمدرسة والدروس التي تتلقاها عن التدبير  المنزلي لا تغني ولا تسمن من جوع فكلها أعمال شفوية مهما حاولت أن تتفاعل مع هذه المسؤوليات بشكل عملي إلا أنها تتبخر بعد أن تعود إلى البيت مباشرة !! فاهتمامات الفتاة بعيدة كل البعد عن الواقع الطبيعي في كل بيت زوجي ولهذا فهي بحاجة إلى اهتمام ورعاية من قبل الأهل هذا اذا استطاعت الأم وبالتعاون مع فتاتها من أن تعيش فترة خبرة مع الإدارة المنزلية كأن تشارك والدتها في اعداد الرز وأن تساهم ولو بالتواجد نظرياً بالقرب من والدتها لتقتبس بعض الافكار !!
الواقع يقول إن فتيات هذا الزمن ممن وفقن إلى الزواج لا زلن ضعيفات الخبرة وينقصهن الكثير من الأفكار والخبرات التي تؤهلهن لان يكونوا مديرات منازل عن جد !!
لذلك أرى إن المسؤولية كبيرة على الرجل الذي يختار زوجة صغيرة السن وأن لا يتأفف لو كتب الله له زوجة شابة صغيرة في عمر الزهور وينقصها الكثير من الخبرات وعليه أن يتصبر ويتحمل مشاق الانتظار ريثما تتعلم شيئاً وشيئاً وأعتقد إن الفتاة وحين تدخل عش الزوجية ستشعر بمسؤولية كبيرة وبعظم الموقف فالحاجة أم الاختراع فبشكل أو بآلآخر سوف تضطر أن تتعلم وأن تلجأ إلى أقاربها سواء الوالدة أو أختها أو أي كتاب تقتنيه من أجل أن تجري بعض التجارب حتى لو لم تنجح فالمهم أن تحقق لزوجها ما يرضيه ، وأعلم إن هذه التجربة متأخرة جداً إلا أنه يتطلب من الزوج أن يكون واسع البال وأن يصبر على اختار !! فمن أجل عين تكرم ألف عين !! فالزوجة ليست طباخة حتى تصل إلى قلب زوجها من خلال معدتها وربما هذه المقولة ليست صحيحة لأن الزوجة عقل وفكر وثقافة وقلب واسع أكبر من أن ينظر إليها على أنها طباخة ماهرة باستطاعتها أن تحقق نجاحاً بدون الاستعانة بالمواد الغذائية !!
لا زلت مقتنعاً إن الزوجة بإمكانها أن تتعلم الكثير في كنف زوجها وفتيات هذا الزمن يحملن من الكفاءة ما يجعل التعلم واكتساب الخبرة طريقاً سهلاً حتى وإن كان عمرهن صغيراً ، وأعلم إن النضج ضروري في اتمام نجاح الزواج ولكن ليس مهماً للغاية حتى ننتظر أن تبلغ الزوجة عمراً متقدماً ومناسباً لكي تتأهل إلى الزواج ، فإذا جاء من نرضى بخلقه ودينه ونرى أنه ميسور الحال وجيبه يعمر بيت كبير وقادر على النفقة والمصروف وفيه من العقلية والمنطقية والموضوعية ما تجعله يرعى هذه الفتاة بعاطفته الجياشة فلا مانع أن نقدم له فتاتنا ونحن مطمئنين لأن المؤمن إن لم ينفع فلن يضر وبذلك نطمئن قليلاً على بناتنا !!
أكتفي بهذا القدر ،،،
بقلم/ يوم سعيد

----------


## صالح 48

السلام عليكم أخي يوم سعيد
عندما بدأت الحوار كان مترسخا في ذهني انه يجب ان يكون كلا من الزوج و الزوجة في غاية الكمال، حتى يكونان صالحين للزواج ،
لكن بعد المشاركة في هذا الحوار البناء و الهادف
 و خصوصا عبارتك الأخيرة 




> لذلك أرى إن المسؤولية كبيرة على الرجل الذي يختار زوجة صغيرة السن وأن لا يتأفف لو كتب الله له زوجة شابة صغيرة في عمر الزهور وينقصها الكثير من الخبرات وعليه أن يتصبر ويتحمل مشاق الانتظار ريثما تتعلم شيئاً وشيئاً وأعتقد إن الفتاة وحين تدخل عش الزوجية ستشعر بمسؤولية كبيرة وبعظم الموقف فالحاجة أم الاختراع فبشكل أو بآلآخر سوف تضطر أن تتعلم وأن تلجأ إلى أقاربها سواء الوالدة أو أختها أو أي كتاب تقتنيه من أجل أن تجري بعض التجارب حتى لو لم تنجح فالمهم أن تحقق لزوجها ما يرضيه ، وأعلم إن هذه التجربة متأخرة جداً إلا أنه يتطلب من الزوج أن يكون واسع البال وأن يصبر على اختار !! فمن أجل عين تكرم ألف عين !! فالزوجة ليست طباخة حتى تصل إلى قلب زوجها من خلال معدتها وربما هذه المقولة ليست صحيحة لأن الزوجة عقل وفكر وثقافة وقلب واسع أكبر من أن ينظر إليها على أنها طباخة ماهرة باستطاعتها أن تحقق نجاحاً بدون الاستعانة بالمواد الغذائية !!
> لا زلت مقتنعاً إن الزوجة بإمكانها أن تتعلم الكثير في كنف زوجها وفتيات هذا الزمن يحملن من الكفاءة ما يجعل التعلم واكتساب الخبرة طريقاً سهلاً حتى وإن كان عمرهن صغيراً ، وأعلم إن النضج ضروري في اتمام نجاح الزواج ولكن ليس مهماً للغاية حتى ننتظر أن تبلغ الزوجة عمراً متقدماً ومناسباً لكي تتأهل إلى الزواج ، فإذا جاء من نرضى بخلقه ودينه ونرى أنه ميسور الحال وجيبه يعمر بيت كبير وقادر على النفقة والمصروف وفيه من العقلية والمنطقية والموضوعية ما تجعله يرعى هذه الفتاة بعاطفته الجياشة فلا مانع أن نقدم له فتاتنا ونحن مطمئنين لأن المؤمن إن لم ينفع فلن يضر وبذلك نطمئن قليلاً على بناتنا !!



جعاتني اغير نظرتي ،
فإنه لا يوجد كمال مطلق،
كل انسان يولد ناقص 
و علينا بالصبر حتى يتعلم الطرف الآخر،
و هذا اكدد ما توصلت اليه م هذا الموضوع
وهو انه يشترط الوعي *(والصبر)*عند الرجل 
بالمقابل يشترط ان تكون البنت لها قابلية التغير و ذلك حسب البيئة التى تربت بها،
بالنهاية سررنا بالحديث معكم 
و الى حوار آخر ان شا الله

هل تبلغ اكثر من خمسة و عشرين عاما لانك متميز في مشاركاتك و إليك تقيم مني


و السلام عليكم

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

استمتعت كثيرا بالنقاش 
واخدت افكار من هنا وهناك 
ولي فكرة ربما تكون مغايرة نوعا ما
تعتمد على سن التكليف الشرعي للبنت وللولد 
فببلوغ سن التكليف يفترض نضوج كامل في العقل والادراك لجميع امور الدين والدنيا 
فسن التاسعة للبنت وسن ال15 للولد هو سن مناسب للزواج قديما وحاليا 
وهذا يعتمد على خلفية تربوية سليمة 
مجرد راي ياريت تعطوني رايكم فيه
مع العلم والدتي تزوجت بسن ال11

----------


## يوم سعيد

بسمه تعالى

أعتقد إن الأخت نوارة الدنيا جاءت لتضع النقاط على الحروف وربما هي فرصة لنجري سؤال ساخن قبل أن تطاله البرودة فيصبح ذو مذاق غير مستساغ !! فها هي الأخت تدلي باعتراف صريح وواقعي ملموس عياناً بدليل إن والدتها المصونة كتب الله لها الزواج في سن مبكر ومتقدم أيضاً بلغ الحادية عشر من العمر وهذا رقم ليس بمستغرب ولا يمكن أن نطلق عليه رقماً قياسياً حتى نفغر أفواهنا !! هو طبيعي بالفطرة وربما نطالب الأخت الفاضلة بنشر تقرير مفصل عن حياة هذه الوالدة الكريمة أطال الله في عمرها الشريف وإن لم يتسنى لها ذلك فلا بأس بخلاصة تجربتها - أعني تجربة الزواج - وكيف وفقت إلى إنجاب سيدة في مثل مقام الأخـت / نوارة الدنيا !! وربما هذه نجاح يسجل لأي أم شاء لها الزواج في عمر مبكر ، والنتائج معقودة بالظروف التي أحاطت بهذه الزوجة الصغيرة ، ولا أنسى أيضاً أن أصفق لهذا الأب أي الزوج الذي احتضن هذه الفتاة الصغيرة بقلبه ورعايته وعاطفته ودفعها لأن تتتقدم وتنجح كأم وكزوجة وكمربية وكقائدة وكمدبرة وكشخصية تمارس عدة أدوار على رغم عمرها الصغير !!
ما رأيك أختي نوارة الدنيا بسؤال صغير تطرحينه على الوالدة لتعرفينا على رأيها الكريم حول هذا الزواج ومدى تأثيره على اسهامات ووظائف ونتائج الزوجة الصغيرة جداً ؟؟!!
ربما نظفر من خلال الأخت/ نوارة الدنيا على إجابة تؤكد نجاح هذا الزواج من عدمه !!
أنتظرونا ...
تنويه : يمكنكم الانسحاب فيما لو سبب لكم هذا السؤال حرجاً بليغاً ولنا في كلا الحالتين شرف الانتظار حتى لو كان بقاءنا هكذا على أحر من جمر النار !!
تحياتي
فوضى/ يوم سعيد

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد

قبل ما اقول كلامي 

احترم رايك اختي نوارة واحترم راي اخي يوم سعيد

حتى والداتي تزوجت قريب من هذا العمر 

قبل الفتاة ما كان مسموح لها حتى بأبسط حق لها وهو التعليم 

فكانت الفتاة  تربى على اساس انه في يوم بجيك ولد الحلال وراح تصيري زوجة وام مسئولة , من صغرها تتعلم انه يجب احترام الزوج وسماع كلامه , ومن عمرها 7 سنين او اقل توجه اليها مهام الامومة والاهتمام بطفل 

ما ان يصبح عمرها 12 سنة الا هي عارفة في تربية الاولاد وتعرف تطبخ وتمشي بيت بعد لانها يكون كل وقتها مع امها وتتعلم من امها كل شي 

وطموح البنت قبل فقط في الزواج وانجاب الاولاد 


حتى لو ما كانت تعرف شي من التربية والطباخ تسير اسرة الا انها تتعلم وبسهولة لانها هي رغبتها جديه 

البنت قبل كانت اذا تلعب تلعب لعبة الام مع بنتها او ولدها الصغير ,, حتى انا لما كنت العب قبل كنت العب اني اطبخ واقلد امي في كل شي ,, اقلد ان عندي بيت ومسئوله عنه 

لكن الحين 

البنت لما توصل الخامسة عشر وهي ما تعرف شي لا عن طبخ لا عن تربية حتى امساك طفل ما تعرف ( لا اعمم لكن المعظم هكذا ) 

البنت الصغيرة صارت اذا تلعب تتخيل انها ممرضة ,, مدرسة ,, دكتورة ,, رئيسة عصابة بعد 

فكل زمان يختلف عن الاخر 

الان تدز افكار الى بناتنا انها تستطيع الاستقلال عن الرجل وهي ليست بحاجته ,, وتستطيع الاعتماد على نفسها في كل شي 



المرأة عندها قدرات جبارة وتستطيع ان تحقق نجاح اسري واجتماعي ايضا ,, ولكن طريقة زرع فكرة الاستقالية خاطئة 

وبناتناعندهم هالفكرة 

الحين تجيك البنت وتقول لك انا مو مجبورة اخدم زوجي يبغي يتزوجني يجيب لي خدامه تخدمه واي كلمة يقولها لها زوجها لها تحصل امها وصديقاتها بعد ساعه بس يعرفون شنو قال لها 

اذا اختلف معاها في شي تروح طوالي تعلم اهلها , وتقول له عشت مكرمة ومعززة في بيت هلي واذا بذلني طلقني 

هذا صار في الزواج المبكر  للمحيطين لنا 

الحياة الزوجية مو كلها اتفاق ولاازم تصير مشاكل واختلافات , واذا البنت ما عندها وعي لهذا الشي وهي معتمدة على اساس ان يا ان تكون الحياة ميسرة على طول او لن تتزوج او لن تستمر في الزواج

اذا بنربي بناتنا ونهيأهم على الزواج المبكر 

نعم بينجح 

اذا بني البناء على اساس سليم بينجح 

كل شي تغير في زمننا 

بقولك الحين انا عمري 31 سنة  معظم البنات الي في جيلي تفكيرهم متشابة تقريبا ,, لنا زماننا 


بنات الثمانينات لهم تفكير متشابه ويختلف عن بنات السبعينيات  والتسعينيات 


زمانهم غير 

بنتي الحين 10 سنوات لو يجيها زواج بزوجها ؟؟

اكيد لا والف لا 

وغيري من الناس بعد اذا كان عمر بنتي 10 بس واقول جديه 

في عائلات البنت عمرها 16 يقول لك ليش ابلش بنتي من صغرها بزوج واولاد ,, اذا كانت البنت بتسمع جديه ,, فأي زواج الي بينجح وهي مزروع في فكرها انها لسه صغيرة 


بل مو كأني طولت في الهدرة له 


اعذروني

----------


## صالح 48

السلام عليكم أخوتي في الله





> ولي فكرة ربما تكون مغايرة نوعا ما
> تعتمد على سن التكليف الشرعي للبنت وللولد 
> فببلوغ سن التكليف يفترض نضوج كامل في العقل والادراك لجميع امور الدين والدنيا 
> فسن التاسعة للبنت وسن ال15 للولد هو سن مناسب للزواج قديما وحاليا 
> وهذا يعتمد على خلفية تربوية سليمة 
> مجرد راي ياريت تعطوني رايكم فيه



 
أختي  علينا ان نعلم انه  سن البلوغ شيء ، و الأهلية  لتحمل مسؤلية الزواج شيء آخر
لا يعني انه إذا بلغ شخص فهو له اهلية على تحمل مسؤلية الزواج 
و سوف أعطيكي مِثلا شرعيا:
هناك فتوى عند مراجعنا العظام عن اليتامى و هي 
انه إذا كان لليتيم مال ، فيبقى المال مع الكفيل أو الولي حتى يحسوا منهم القدرة على  عدم تبذير المال فيعطى لهم
*و لم يشترط احد من العلماء   البلوغ* حتى يعطي المال بل إشترطو العقل الذي يؤهله لصرف المال في موضعة
_________________________________________
و كذلك في مسألتنا هنا  ،  نعم  عندما  يبلغ الإنسان  يصبح مطالبا بالتكليف الإلهي ،و عندة الإستعداد ( *الجسدي*) للزواج 
لكن هذا لا يعني انه عنده الإستعداد ( *العقلي* ) للزواج
________________________________________
و بالنسبة للوالدة المصونة 
لقد قلنا في الصفحة الماضية انه لا يمكن ان نقيس ذلك الجيل على هذا الجيل لانه تغير الزمن 
و السلام عليكم

----------


## يوم جديد

أخوي الكريم
برأيي أن الزواج المبكر هو أفضل للشاب من أجل حفظه من كيد الشيطان وكما وصى عليه الدين الاسلامي 
وايضا قد يكون الزواج المبكر أيضاً  له سلبياته وذلك أعتماداً على الوضع  لهذا الشاب من أمور ماديه ووضيفية من جهه 
ومن جهه آخرى  يعتمد على أستيعاب هذا الشاب وهو في هذا السن المبكر  ةتحمله  لمسؤليات الزواج ومدى أستيعابه   لوجود شريك آخر ينبغي منه تلبيت حاجاته والتزامه تجاهه .

ودمت بخير

----------


## نجمه سهيل

رأيي من رأيك أخوي صالح 

بس لما يكبر الولد أو البنت وتصيبهم مشاكل الحياة

أول شئ بحملوا أهلهم المسأولية بحجة أنهم كانوا صغار و

الأهل لهم القدرة على ردعهم والحياة في هذه الأيام صعبة 

من جميع النواحي ....

----------


## LAST MAN

اخي الكريم الضروف المعيشية لا تقتصر على جميع الشباب من الأعمار تحت 22 للشاب او 18 للبنت ولا يعني هذا بالصح عدم الزوج المبكر ففي الزواج المبكر استقرار لكلا الطرفين وابعاد الشاب او البنت عن طريق الأنحراف والعياد با الله شكراً اخي الكريم على الموضوع اخوك ( lastman)

----------


## تأبط بودره

*(يأكل المرأ إذا جاع و يتزوج إذا بلغ)* 
*الزواج المبكر بحد ذاته إيجابي رغم ما ذكرتم من سلبيات*
*فالسلبيات مرتبطه بالتطبيق و ليس بمدأ الزواج نفسه* 
*مثال بسيط: أكل الثوم سلبي أم إيجابي؟ أعتقد أنه من الناحيه الطبيه إيجابي و هو مشهي أيضا*
*حتى و إن كرهناه لسلبية (ريحته القاطعه) و لم نأكله.*


 :bigsmile:  
*رأيي الخاص لا أكثر و لا أقل*
*لا عدمناكم*
*تسلمون غفصه*

----------

